
There Will Never Be One True Programming Language - blackhole
http://blackhole12.blogspot.com/2015/09/there-will-never-be-one-true.html
======
pvdebbe
This statement is easy to reason about: there will always be people who just
won't learn lisp, forcing there to be at least two different languages! :-)

